# Homepage Load Speed



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Does anyone else find that the UKM homepage sometimes take 5+ seconds to load?

I'm getting it intermittently but it could be my account or connection.

Anyone else have an issue?


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes sir....


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

The site is working much better for than it was TBH


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Really slow, to the point I give up waiting, fine on all other sites so not my connection.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

when I was loading uk-muscle from my usual link it was but when I re-type it in the search bar it was a lot quicker now I've saved the new link its fine. might just be random but worked for me


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

its quite fast at the moment but we are on a huge pipe, but means your server is ok at the moment.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Slow for me since the updated website.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I'm getting some slowness when going back to homepage, not always though.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, sometime


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks, I've temporarily removed the Recent Topics box from the sidebar as I think this may be the cause.
It'll be returning soon.

Please let me know if it still happens.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Thanks, I've temporarily removed the Recent Topics box from the sidebar as I think this may be the cause.
> It'll be returning soon.
> 
> Please let me know if it still happens.


Does seem quicker now.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> its quite fast at the moment but we are on a huge pipe, but means your server is ok at the moment.


bet you love a huge pipe


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yep, Tapatalk is slow too.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Not having any problems loading home page but when I come to log in, it pre enters my login details, click sign in and then it takes me through to another sign in page where my details are pre entered again and I have to click sign in again.. Am I the only one getting this?


----------

